# How many people are using this form of therapy for SA?



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

I would be interested in knowing how many people are practicing a therapy called "mindfulness" or "Gestalt therapy"? This type of therapy focuses not on ‘what has been' or ‘what might be', but on ‘what is' present and available now. The experiential process involves an active exploration, through dialogue and creative experimentation, of your moment-to-moment experience. Why? Because healing takes place in the here-and-now. We explore your past in the present - as it impacts you now through your memories or through unresolved situations (unfinished business) that may be expressing themselves in such symptoms as chronic tension or depression. 

This is what I am currently working on with my therapist (I've previously also done CBT) and I wanted to know who else is working on this too. I'm finding it difficult to set the time aside each day to practice being "mindful" (hence the name I chose), but I really want to embrace it. My therapist keeps reiterating that this sort of therapy will stick with me for the rest of my life, whereas CBT obviously didn't for me. Thoughts, please!?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I kindof do that.

I acknowledge my past, but in spite of all the things that have happened and the expectations it leads to, I always view the present as a pivot, of sorts, to many possible futures.

-Ryan


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds interesting. I am currently using the "I take nothing seriously, everything is a joke" approach, I've tried the "I really don't care, but deep inside I really do" approach for years...it's flawed. I think the "here and now-in the moment approach would work well with me, limits the over thinking.


----------



## BrisbaneCHC (Jun 7, 2012)

I do work with clients using mindfulness, CBT and other analytical techniques including gestalt. The trick that brings it all together is doing some of them in trance. This creates a very powerful, thorough technique that is still client centred.


----------

